# Want to make a 3x3 ball



## SonicBoom227 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi, I want to start modding puzzle and as a first project I wanted to make a 3x3 ball. Could anyone tell me how to do it and what cube you think would work best? Thanks.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 20, 2014)

The approach would be to fill the edges and corners with something like Milliput and then shape it into a ball preferably with a Dremel. You really need a cube where the parts can easily be filled. So that rules out Zhanchi style cubes which have 3 part corners which all fit together.


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 20, 2014)

You're gonna need some apoxie sculpt first.


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 20, 2014)

I wanna do the same thing, I'm honestly thinking that a straight up store-bought rubik's brand would be best because it A) Wont accidently turn when your modding it, B) Doesn't have 2/3 part pieces so it'll be easier to fill in the edges, and C) If you mess up, you wont be upset cause it's just a store-bought ya know?


----------



## kcl (Feb 20, 2014)

SonicBoom227 said:


> Hi, I want to start modding puzzle and as a first project I wanted to make a 3x3 ball. Could anyone tell me how to do it and what cube you think would work best? Thanks.



Shengshou wind would work well. You can fill the pieces fairly easily.


----------



## CYKOcube (Feb 21, 2014)

yaa guess u r ryt kclejeune i have a shengshou wind and have recently made a barrell cube using it works perfectly !!


----------



## Sky Cuber (Feb 21, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> I wanna do the same thing, I'm honestly thinking that a straight up store-bought rubik's brand would be best because it A) Wont accidently turn when your modding it, B) Doesn't have 2/3 part pieces so it'll be easier to fill in the edges, and C) If you mess up, you wont be upset cause it's just a store-bought ya know?


Use a workshop cube. It is good and you can tape it so it doesn't move regardless of the stickers. Only one problemish whither both of 'em corners and edges are hollow which will surely need something to fill with. :tu


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 22, 2014)

Is there a video on how to make this.


----------

